# Is Humichar the Doc version of Humic DG CharX?



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

i can't find a bag of Humic DG CharX for sale, but see the expensive "Doc recommended" Humichar, both made by Andersons, both have 50/50 biochar/humic.

Thoughts?


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

https://andersonsplantnutrient.com/turf/golf
https://www.golfdom.com/the-andersons-humic-dg-charx/

some links to it, was apparently released last year.


----------

